# من هو صفوت حجازي الداعية الاسلامية المحرض علي النصاري



## انا مصري مسيحي (1 مارس 2011)

*




*

*صفوت حجازي اكبر داعية اسلامية علي قناة الناس بالنيل سات من محافظة الاسكندرية وهو اكبر محرض للفتنة الطائفية في مصر وبالخصوص في محافظة الاسكندرية لصداقته الحميمة مع الشيخ المحلاوي اكبر شيوخ الجماعات الاسلامية بالاسكندرية في مسجد القائد ابراهيم اصحاب اكبر عملية تحريض علي المسيحيين التي انطلقت من هذا المسجد القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندرية*

*صورة للشيخ المحلاوي وقيادة مظاهرة امام مسجد القائد ابراهيم لسب والتوعيد للنصاري بالرد القاسم لعودة كاميليا شحاتة*





*اقراء تاريخ صفوت حجازي وغلق قناة الناس التحريضية وتهيجة المسلمين علي نظام مبارك لاغلقة قناة الناس والرحمة التحريضية التي تبنت قصة كاميليا وكانت فتيلة الفتنة والمظاهرات بالاسكندرية وسب الكنيسة والمسيحيين واباحة دمائهم*

*صفوت حجازي اتخذ من غلق هذة القنوات حجة للتحريض علي مبارك وحكومتة انها حكومة غير عادلة مع المسلمين وتعطي النصاري الحقوق فقط فهي حكومة كافرة وتسليم كاميليا شحاتة من قبل امن الدولة والازهر للكنيسة والبابا شنودة وتغلق القنوات الاسلامية الدينية وتترك القنوات المسيحية علي النيل سات انها لحقآ حكومة كافرة تترك الكفار وتمحوا الدولة الاسلامية*

*وحدث اثناء المظاهرات ان الرئيس حسني مبارك عرف هذة المؤامرة التي خرجت من المساجد وسارع بعودة القنوات الدينية المحرضة علي اثارة الفتنة الطائفية في مصر*

*صفوت حجازي في ميدان التحرير*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (1 مارس 2011)

الشيخ المحلاوي بالاسكندرية من مسجد القائد ابراهيم عنده الحل السحري لاخراج جموع وحشود هائلة من المسلمين بكلمة واحدة من مسجد القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندرية

التي اعطت شرارة البدء في تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية للاطاحة الكاملة لنظام مبارك وغلق الطريق الكامل علي جمال مبارك في توريث حكم مصر لكي تسقط شعبيته نهائي اما مصر والرأي العام وتتيح لهم فرصة للخروج بثورة بمعاونة النصاري 

وهناك رأي اخر يقول انه منفذة من الداخلية للقضاء علي هذة الجماعات السلفية والاخوانية وكسر شوكتهم 

ولكني ارجح انهم تم القضاء علي نظام التوريث ومبارك بتفجيرات كنيسة القديسين للاطاحة به بسهولة مطلقة


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (1 مارس 2011)

*مقال خطير يوضح ضعف الامن المصري في مواجهة الارهاب والتطرف في الاونة الاخيرة وهي التي ادت لحدوث هذة الثورات التي اطاحت بالنظام*

http://freecopts.net/arabic/2009-08-23-00-20-14/2009-08-23-00-27-20/6576-2010-10-08-23-47-51


----------



## bob (1 مارس 2011)

*الراجل ده مستفز اوي و محشور في اي حاجة هو فاكر نفسه في فرح العمدة*


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*فيديو مهم لـــ الارهابى صفوت حجازى*

[YOUTUBE]KZzShqqQVX8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bilseka (1 مارس 2011)

اتمنى اشوفك بقيت بولس تاني ياشاول


----------



## BITAR (1 مارس 2011)

*



صفوت حجازي اكبر داعية اسلامية علي قناة الناس بالنيل سات من محافظة الاسكندرية وهو اكبر محرض للفتنة الطائفية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يكفيه هذا اللقب *
*لكن*
*ضرورى رابط المشاركة*​


----------

